# Gaming pc under budget



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi guys, i need some advise from you and opinions. Im buying this month a pc mainly for playing games like Battlefield- Dota 2 and the next Unreal Tournament and some other RPG or FPS, well any single game i like to play. But i cant spend more than $800, im a father and have a family. So here goes what i have in mind for me to last till 3-4years at 1080p/ HighQ.


Im buying from newegg, anyway all advises are welcome. Thanks all and excuse my english im cuban 

http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?Submit=view


if i can push my budget will be for 1 of these 2 parts and i think the gpu will be the best option.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127741&cm_re=gtx_770-_-14-127-741-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&cm_re=amd_cpu-_-19-113-284-_-Product


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2014)

Use pcpartpicker.com for the list. I can't see your cart.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

your link isn't working, but you have given enough info for me to put together a build suggestion, as I'm sure others will do as well.

suggestion- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/nZtrt6


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

sorry guys im gonna put the links 1 by 1

case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139018

monitor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014377

psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438025

cpu-ram-mobo combo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1751406

cpu cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064

gpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932&cm_re=gtx_760-_-14-130-932-_-Product

bf4
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130326

plz check if is working now. thanks


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

It's better to use the PC Part Picker website to put together your list. The site shows the prices of the hardware on all the big sites like newegg and tigerdirect


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

[PCPartPicker part list](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/W4RCgs) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/W4RCgs/by_merchant/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/amd-cpu-fd6300wmhkbox) | $99.99 @ Newegg 
**CPU Cooler** | [Cooler Master Hyper TX3 54.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-cpu-cooler-rr910htx3g1) | $14.99 @ Newegg 
**Motherboard** | [Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-m5a97ler20) | $69.99 @ Newegg 
**Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f312800cl8d8gbrm) | $84.99 @ Newegg 
**Video Card** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Dual Superclocked ACX Video Card](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-02gp43765kr) | $194.99 @ NCIX US 
**Case** | [Corsair 200R ATX Mid Tower Case](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-case-200r) | $59.99 @ Newegg 
**Power Supply** | [Corsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cx600m) | $59.99 @ Newegg 
**Monitor** | [BenQ GL2460HM 60Hz 24.0" Monitor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/benq-monitor-gl2460hm) | $134.99 @ Amazon 
 | | **Total**
 | Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available | $719.92
 | Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-11 20:35 EST-0500 |


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

this is the original idea although i picked from newegg and the cpu-ram-mobo was a combo with discount.

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> your link isn't working, but you have given enough info for me to put together a build suggestion, as I'm sure others will do as well.
> 
> suggestion- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/nZtrt6



thanks but is too much for me dude and the monitor inst included yet. i dont need hdd / dvd for now. i have my old ones.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

how about this? - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/dhRCgs

better CPU and GPU


edit: since you don't need a HD, with an even better GPU- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/w2qWyc


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> how about this? - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/dhRCgs
> 
> better CPU and GPU



im taking off the hdd no nned for the moment and i can save a bucks, but personally i dont like His cards dude. Im more for nvidia side and if i choose amd will be sapphire or asus 280x something that pairs with gtx 760 or surpasses. thx for the build hahaha.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

jormungand said:


> im taking off the hdd no nned for the moment and i can save a bucks, but personally i dont like His cards dude. Im more for nvidia side and if i choose amd will be sapphire or *asus 280x* something that pairs with gtx 760 or surpasses. thx for the build hahaha.



check my edited build in my previous post


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

that looks nice !! i didnt expected to buy a i5 wih that tight budget. My last question is: i have always bought pc parts in newegg, are those sites reliables, silly question since youre giving me the advise but i had to ask lol.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

I wouldn't have an issue buying from them


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

BTW, if you didn't notice, that is a 27 inch monitor in my build suggestion, I can up the CPU or GPU, or possibly both if I changed that out for a 24" monitor, which ever you would prefer


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

yes i noticed the 27 and was good but if i can save money and move to a different brand like asus -dell- acer - benq, will be nice. i really dont like aoc monitors. 24" is fine for me i can snipe well and the creeps in dota 2 will be big anyway lol.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

jormungand said:


> yes i noticed the 27 and was good but if i can save money and move to a different brand like asus -dell- acer - benq, will be nice. i really dont like aoc monitors. 24" is fine for me i can snipe well and the creeps in dota 2 will be big anyway lol.



http://pcpartpicker.com/p/V7Yw8d


----------



## jormungand (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice thanks for all just i have to wait till this weekend and make some math and see if i dont have to wait til the end of the month if so,
 i will be ordering the pc asap!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

No problem, glad to help. Enjoy!!


----------



## krusha03 (Nov 12, 2014)

I would go with this build which i modified from BarbaricSoul's one. Get a 22 - 24" IPS screen instead of 27" TN one. Also i know you said you have HDD but i highly recommend an SSD for the OS. 128GB is $60 and 256 is $90. Otherwise you can shift the $60 to get a R9 290 instead of 280X


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

krusha03 said:


> I would go with this build which i modified from BarbaricSoul's one. Get a 22 - 24" IPS screen instead of 27" TN one. Also i know you said you have HDD but i highly recommend an SSD for the OS. 128GB is $60 and 256 is $90. Otherwise you can shift the $60 to get a R9 290 instead of 280X



I already shifted down to a 24" monitor and used the money saved to up the GPU to a EVGA GTX 770 ACX. The money used for the better GPU compared to an SSD is better spent IMHO. SSDs are nice, but I put more value on the video card.


----------



## krusha03 (Nov 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I already shifted down to a 24" monitor and used the money saved to up the GPU to a EVGA GTX 770 ACX. The money used for the better GPU compared to an SSD is better spent IMHO. SSDs are nice, but I put more value on the video card.


Yes but it was still a TN and not an IPS panel. Also R9 290 > GTX 770. If he wanna skip on the SSD for the time being I would go with this build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HbjLf7


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2014)

krusha03 said:


> Yes but it was still a TN and not an IPS panel. Also R9 290 > GTX 770. If he wanna skip on the SSD for the time being I would go with this build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HbjLf7


Do you not read? Jormungand has already said they prefer NVIDIA over AMD. Barb's list is pretty much as good as it'll get with that budget.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't like the Rosewill 550w. Everything else is good


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Do you not read? Jormungand has already said they prefer NVIDIA over AMD. Barb's list is pretty much as good as it'll get with that budget.



It's cool @Lightbulbie , @krusha03 is free to post his/her suggestions, and I encourage it.



Jetster said:


> I don't like the Rosewill 550w. Everything else is good



This better? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qfB4Jx


----------



## krusha03 (Nov 12, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Do you not read? Jormungand has already said they prefer NVIDIA over AMD. Barb's list is pretty much as good as it'll get with that budget.



I don't see what's the problem. I gave a suggestion, he is free to choose what he wants in the end. He can get the GTX 770 if that is his preference. I would still go for a monitor with IPS panel. And the build i suggested is within budget and  has a slightly faster CPU and a Z97 motherboard which means somewhere down the line he can get a cheap 2nd hand i7 k-type cpu and overclock it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2014)

it's all about giving the OP all the options possible and our opinions on those options so the OP can make the best informed decision possible.

Besides, the monitors and motherboards in the two builds can be switched out and still remain within budget. See? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BZTN23


----------



## krusha03 (Nov 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> it's all about giving the OP all the options possible and our opinions on those options so the OP can make the best informed decision possible.
> 
> Besides, the monitors and motherboards in the two builds can be switched out and still remain within budget. See? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BZTN23


I am aware of it and i agree. I said in the beginning i used your build as a reference. And either gpus are more than enough for 1080p


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 12, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Hi guys, i need some advise from you and opinions. Im buying this month a pc mainly for playing games like Battlefield- Dota 2 and the next Unreal Tournament and some other RPG or FPS, well any single game i like to play. But i cant spend more than $800, im a father and have a family. So here goes what i have in mind for me to last till 3-4years at 1080p/ HighQ.
> 
> 
> Im buying from newegg, anyway all advises are welcome. Thanks all and excuse my english im cuban
> ...


Ok first of all, nice name I love that Anime!!!  One of my favorites to come out in the last couple of years!!!

Second let me see if I can help you with an alternative set of suggestions, based on your needs there are some things you could cut and do better with plus if you use neweggs bundling deals you can find hidden gems that could save you 100 bucks or more.

(Part of this is a bundle deal I found)
CPU: i5 4690K
Motherboard: MSI Z97 PC Mate
Ram: 2x Corsair 4gb DDR3 1333 Total 8gb (Not high end but enough in all honesty for gaming needs even at the low speeds)
Case: Thermaltak Commander G41
PSU: Corsair CX 500
HDD: Western Digital 1tb 7200RPM Blue
Monitor: Asus VS247H-P (That's a nice 24 inch open box but any around that price point will suffice)
GPU: Asus R9 270 or EVGA GTX 750ti (I know you have your preference but the AMD in this case is better but I will say at 1080p both will do just fine)

This is the Bundle Link, I picked a bundle that saves you around 70 bucks which is great on a budget because you can get much more from your budget then you could buying separate.  Total for all this comes to about $820 which is will last you a decent amount of time and allows for some extra work to be done down the line in the realm of enhancing the system.

Here is another suggestion based on your budget trying to work more on the GPU but still allowing expandability

CPU: Pentium G3258 Aniversary (unlocked for overclocking) and Case: Thermaltake Case Bundle (saves a couple of bucks but nothing to special)
Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
Motherboard: Asrock Z97 Pro3
Ram: Gskill Ripjaws 1600 2x4gb 8gb total
PSU: EVGA 500Watt PSU
HDD/SSD: Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200RPM and Kingston 120gb SSD
Monitor: Asus VS247H-P (That's a nice 24 inch open box but any around that price point will suffice)
GPU: Zotac GTX 760 (Any of them will suffice but this one was the cheapest atm which helps save a couple bucks) or HIS R9 280 (Slightly better card than the 760 but either are fine for 1080p)

This one have an aftermarket cooler for the Pentium which will allow maximum overclocks.  I have played with a couple of these and honestly they are great for 1080p, the only game they have any issues are heavily threaded games which can be made up with a little overclocking beyond 4.0ghz which is pretty easy normally.  At 4.2ghz on one with a 7870ghz edition card I was able to run most games at ultra or near ultra settings at 1080p with 45-60FPS.  Its good because if nothing else the processor is fine and cheap which allows you to up the power on other items in the machine and later if you need more you can always grab an i5 second hand maybe a year or two down the line and plug it in with no issues.

The Last suggestion I see being good from my view would be the following:

CPU: A10-7850K
Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
Case: DeepCool Steam Castle Black (Awesome case honestly, I am currently building in one and its a nice deal with this offer)
Motherboard: Gigabyte A88X Motherboard
Ram: Kingston HyperX Fury 8gb (1x8gb) 1600 (Decent enough for gaming but you can always add another later for dual channel)
PSU: Rosewill Stallion 700Watt (not the best but its fine for your needs)
HDD/SSD: Western Digital 1tb 7200RPM Blue and Kingston 120gb SSD
Monitor: Asus VS247H-P (That's a nice 24 inch open box but any around that price point will suffice)
GPU: Zotac GTX 760 (Any of them will suffice but this one was the cheapest atm which helps save a couple bucks) or HIS R9 280 (Slightly better card than the 760 but either are fine for 1080p)

Here is the Bundle Link for the products that do not have links.  That includes the A10 processor, motherboard, Case, Ram, PSU, and the 1tb drive.  Its slightly more than the second build involving the G3258 but it will provide you 4 cores, overclocking potential (I have push to 4.8-5ghz on two of these chips stable so far), and a cool set of components at a discounted value because of the bundle.  It will be nice for 1080p gaming and do exactly what you need.

These are just my suggestions based on the situation, I see others have made equally excellent suggestion as well and I can only hope that this can give you a little more of an idea what to look for.  Personally if it was me I would the second suggestion mostly because of the late game expandability which is always a plus when working on a budget.  It can sometimes be better to plan for the future then work in the now because parts come down in price and right now is an great time to invest in a processor and motherboard for 4+ years because so far nothing has been better to invest in since the Sandy Bridge Intel Processor came out because they are still good to this day.  The 1st build would give you the chip early at the cost of the video card but you still be able to game at 1080p High+ settings so I would not worry much while the last suggestion would be a decent in the now build and provide you a little more on looks and a better case (At least in my book) but its just a suggestion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 12, 2014)

hoo boy, $800 budget and needs monitor + bf4 ..I'm just going to say $620 budget
That monitor you picked is decent for the price.Tbh..I game at my desk..and my 22" is almost too big..IMO
It messes with your peripheral vision.
pfft..No way I can see of making it happen with a quad-core + decent GPU @ $620
..Unless you buy used CPU + new or used mobo.
Do you have any peripherals you can reuse?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 13, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Ok first of all, nice name I love that Anime!!!  One of my favorites to come out in the last couple of years!!!
> 
> Second let me see if I can help you with an alternative set of suggestions, based on your needs there are some things you could cut and do better with plus if you use neweggs bundling deals you can find hidden gems that could save you 100 bucks or more.
> 
> ...



first build is nice, but personally I'd prefer a locked i5/GTX 770 combo over a unlocked i5/GTX 750ti combo myself

second build, dual core- nuff said

Third build, decent AMD build, but I wouldn't take AMD over an i5 unless it was a 8-core

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm a bit iffy on the CPU as an i3 would probably work too.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 13, 2014)

I read that the OP was thinking about getting the ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 as his potential motherboard. As a current owner of that particular board, the best advice I can give, knowing what I know now, is to pass on it. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent little budget board, but if you intend to overclock, it's completely unqualified to do so. And since I'm thinking about learning how to overclock, I can't take the risk because I goofed and got a board insufficient for doing so. As a result, I'm thinking of getting a different board. 

Get the ASUS M5A97 (non LE version) instead.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I read that the OP was thinking about getting the ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 as his potential motherboard. As a current owner of that particular board, the best advice I can give, knowing what I know now, is to pass on it. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent little budget board, but if you intend to overclock, it's completely unqualified to do so. And since I'm thinking about learning how to overclock, I can't take the risk because I goofed and got a board insufficient for doing so. As a result, I'm thinking of getting a different board.
> 
> Get the ASUS M5A97 (non LE version) instead.


My M5A97 died after two months with zero overclocking on anything.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It's better to use the PC Part Picker website to put together your list. The site shows the prices of the hardware on all the big sites like newegg and tigerdirect


Not to mention we dont have click and bring up tons of tabs to see it..............

Anyway, BarbS build is solid, but, due to the budget, you may not be playing all titles at high in 3+ years...it is what it is though.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 14, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> My M5A97 died after two months with zero overclocking on anything.




LOL! Never mind then. 

I keep waiting for mine to take a crap, too. Especially since a good part of the customer reviews on Newegg said a variety of bad things about it. Oh joy.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 14, 2014)

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220853

Case": http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154109

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136993

DVD burner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106393

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117374

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131607

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138380

BIOS chip in case mobo doesn't work with CPU: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-B...ther_Computing_Networking&hash=item27d3e94ddd

Total=$602  
..and you can still have your monitor and BF4

upgrade CPU+ cooling when you can


----------



## Toothless (Nov 14, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> LOL! Never mind then.
> 
> I keep waiting for mine to take a crap, too. Especially since a good part of the customer reviews on Newegg said a variety of bad things about it. Oh joy.


When your computer freezes to the point of your caps lock not responding, then it will have begun. Mine froze up completely twice and then it just didn't start up.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 14, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> When your computer freezes to the point of your caps lock not responding, then it will have begun. Mine froze up completely twice and then it just didn't start up.



Thanks for the hint, Lightbulbie. What about if sometimes when I go to plug in my wifi USB adapter it doesn't work? Would that have anything to do with the board? My case has two 2.0 headers and one 3.0 header (which I don't use)


----------



## Toothless (Nov 14, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Thanks for the hint, Lightbulbie. What about if sometimes when I go to plug in my wifi USB adapter it doesn't work? Would that have anything to do with the board? My case has two 2.0 headers and one 3.0 header (which I don't use)


That could be either the adapter or the board, but it wouldn't be the whole "omg dead board qq" but more a small malfunction.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 15, 2014)

iwill thanks again all of you guys for helping me a lot with my build. This is what i finally got should be coming at the end of the week.
It went a Little more but a feel happy unless i wanted Intel core i5 but i think this should be enough for a couple of years at 1080p.

FX 8350
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 
HyperX Fury Black Series 8GB/1600
CORSAIR CX series CX600 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply 
Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
ASUS VE247H Black 23.6" 
EVGA G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 770 DUAL SuperClocked 2GB 
Battlefield 4 PC Game 

everything was from newegg, $866.93 USD and i have a rebate of $70 that i have to complete so it will be 796.93 hopefully.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats! I hope it brings you years of gaming happiness.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 15, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Congrats! I hope it brings you years of gaming happiness.


i hope man, from now on im saving for a cpu cooler that fits the case and then a ssd. Hope my wife doesnt get mad at me lol. But that will take some months.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 16, 2014)

o wow.
Enjoy your new comp!
Cx 600 with that ..mm..not so good of a choice.

..and I just sold a GTX 770 ..it gets -10fps vs my 7950


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2014)

399





Schmuckley said:


> o wow.
> Enjoy your new comp!
> Cx 600 with that ..mm..not so good of a choice.
> 
> ..and I just sold a GTX 770 ..it gets -10fps vs my 7950




CX600watts not enough??? i wont OC my cpu neither my gpu , and the GTX770 for me was a good choice since was with discount and mail in rebate, so ive got it for $270 is Factory OC and till now i havent read of none complaining about them. I had a GA/OC WF3 gtx 670 in my country and i paid $399 at that time for it. im glad ive got gtx770 for 130 less  and this chart despiting i will not have a i7 is enough for me to make my mind.





dont got me wrong i appreciate all advises but none say nothing about getting a gtx770 for 270bucks was a bad idea.
But like BarbaricSoul said "It's cool @@Lightbulbie , @@krusha03 is free to post his/her suggestions, and I encourage it." i do too.
thx dude.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2014)

399





Schmuckley said:


> o wow.
> Enjoy your new comp!
> Cx 600 with that ..mm..not so good of a choice.
> 
> ..and I just sold a GTX 770 ..it gets -10fps vs my 7950




CX600watts not enough??? i wont OC my cpu neither my gpu , and the GTX770 for me was a good choice since was with discount and mail in rebate, so ive got it for $270 is Factory OC and till now i havent read of none complaining about them. I had a GA/OC WF3 gtx 670 in my country and i paid $399 at that time for it. im glad ive got gtx770 for 130 less  and this chart despiting i will not have a i7 is enough for me to make my mind.



 


dont got me wrong i appreciate all advises but none say nothing about getting a gtx770 for 270bucks was a bad idea.
 anyway thx dude.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 16, 2014)

8350 sucks a LOT of juice..That was the reasoning behind my post..
If you were to start OCing CPU and GPU..it's cutting it close..
..but you said you weren't OCing.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> first build is nice, but personally I'd prefer a locked i5/GTX 770 combo over a unlocked i5/GTX 750ti combo myself
> 
> second build, dual core- nuff said
> 
> ...



thx for all dude, i took this idea when i saw the discount of the kit, ill like to know your thoughts since you help me all the way.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 16, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> o wow.
> Enjoy your new comp!
> Cx 600 with that ..mm..not so good of a choice.
> 
> ..and I just sold a GTX 770 ..it gets -10fps vs my 7950



Uh, there was something wrong with your GTX 770. GTX 770 = GTX 680 = 7970 GHz edition > any 7950

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_770/27.html



jormungand said:


> thx for all dude, i took this idea when i saw the discount of the kit, ill like to know your thoughts since you help me all the way.



For your budget, you made the right choice. That 8350 has a high clock speed, and because of that, is faster than the i5 I was suggesting. Plus the 8350 is also OC'able to even higher speeds. You might want to consider adding a decent aftermarket CPU heatsink ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099 ). I would imagine that even at stock speeds, a 4.2ghz 8350 generates a lot of heat. Up to you.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Uh, there was something wrong with your GTX 770. GTX 770 = GTX 680 = 7970 GHz edition > any 7950
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_770/27.html
> 
> ...


yes im thinking on buying one like the 212 evo you recommended  but didnt know if the evo will fit well into the case, so i look to the hyper TX3 too, just in case. I want a ssd but i need to wait a little longer.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

Hyper tx3 is bad..
Effizio 120 or 212+ or Enermax ts140 is better.
"Uh, there was something wrong with your GTX 770. GTX 770 = GTX 680 = 7970 GHz edition > any 7950"
watever dude..mah 7950 @ daily clocks > GTX 770 maxed out.
It is wat it is.
U has GTX 770?
I has 7950..let's bench 
There was nothing wrong with the one I had..the architecture just isn't as good.
770=53 fps...7950=62 fps..
That's with 770 maxed out and 7950 has more overclocking headroom.
I clock mine for daily @ 1020/1500....
but it goes up to 1184/1653

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx/0_100


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> Hyper tx3 is bad..
> Effizio 120 or 212+ or Enermax ts140 is better.
> "Uh, there was something wrong with your GTX 770. GTX 770 = GTX 680 = 7970 GHz edition > any 7950"
> watever dude..mah 7950 @ daily clocks > GTX 770 maxed out.
> ...


Lol wait what?







Also the games you're probably playing are made to run better on AMD cards. Where be your proof that a 7950 beats a 770 at STOCK clocks?


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Lol wait what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a gtx 770?
I noticed something about it..
They suck 
My 7950 got 10fps more easily right out of the box.
If you do ..we can have a bit of fun 
If not,you're just talking pewp.
I had a lil fun with my friend that has a 970....
I had to clock to the max to keep up with it..but i could and did


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> Hyper tx3 is bad..
> Effizio 120 or 212+ or Enermax ts140 is better.
> "Uh, there was something wrong with your GTX 770. GTX 770 = GTX 680 = 7970 GHz edition > any 7950"
> watever dude..mah 7950 @ daily clocks > GTX 770 maxed out.
> ...



Thx but like i said im under a budget i saved money buying that psu and im not doing <oc for now, there is no reason since i dont have a really good cooler for it neither a large case with good air flow. Maybe in a couple of months i could upgrade my psu and put a nice cooler.  i dont believe the psu will give me troubles unless is Factory faulty.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

It's all good..just trying to spread knowledge.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> 8350 sucks a LOT of juice..That was the reasoning behind my post..
> If you were to start OCing CPU and GPU..it's cutting it close..
> ..but you said you weren't OCing.


Where do you get that information from because that's not true.  600Watt PSU is way enough for the choice of components...

An FX 8350 is ~210 watts (overclocked or 9590 which is a max is ~328) while an GTX 770 under load is ~193.  Just that together with an 9590 which is an extreme situation would be just over 500 watts but that's also the most extreme situation and still not running at the 600watt PSU.  So no his PSU is way more than enough for his needs...



jormungand said:


> Thx but like i said im under a budget i saved money buying that psu and im not doing <oc for now, there is no reason since i dont have a really good cooler for it neither a large case with good air flow. Maybe in a couple of months i could upgrade my psu and put a nice cooler.  i dont believe the psu will give me troubles unless is Factory faulty.


Hes also not correct on the HD 7950, the order is easily like this:  HD 7970/R9 280X > GTX 770 > HD 7950 > GTX 760 there is plenty of proof with little exception so you made a fine choice!

Your system will be fine for some time, and the 8350 overclocked to 4.5ghz will max out games easily especially at 1080p for a long time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> My M5A97 died after two months with zero overclocking on anything.


The M5A97 EVO is the only I would ever recommend having used one myself


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> The M5A97 EVO is the only I would ever recommend having used one myself


Welp, a bit too late for picking the EVO for meeeee. I'll keep the EVO in mind next time I suggest a board!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> Do you have a gtx 770?
> I noticed something about it..
> They suck
> My 7950 got 10fps more easily right out of the box.
> ...



Your 7950 was able to keep up with a GTX 970? I call BULLSHIT!! Even with it running at 1184/1653. I had a 7970 OC'ed to 1150/1700, and it was no match for my 780ti (which is barely more powerful than a GTX 970)IN BF4, among other games. Not saying a 7950 OC'ed to 1184/1653 can't handle all todays modern games at 1080p or 1200p with at least all high settings, but the 7970 OC'ed to 1150/1700 couldn't do it at 1600p like my 780ti does. I'm not going to bench against you unless you have a comparable rig to mine (i7 6 core and 16 gig RAM). Can't have any big differences like that if the benching is to be fair. But to be honest, TPU's benchmarks from their reviews is enough for me.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 17, 2014)

To the OP, jormungand: I know that schmuckley is supposedly trying to spread "knowledge" to you regarding your build, but all I can say is take his "knowledge" with a grain of salt and just be happy with what you've chosen - which is great for the budget you set yourself - and don't second guess yourself or the choices you made for your particular build. 

Be happy with it and rock out whatever you have planned for your build!


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

Be happy with your build*,Jormungand! 



BarbaricSoul said:



			Your 7950 was able to keep up with a GTX 970? I call BULLSHIT!! Even with it running at 1184/1653. I had a 7970 OC'ed to 1150/1700, and it was no match for my 780ti (which is barely more powerful than a GTX 970)IN BF4, among other games. Not saying a 7950 OC'ed to 1184/1653 can't handle all todays modern games at 1080p or 1200p with at least all high settings, but the 7970 OC'ed to 1150/1700 couldn't do it at 1600p like my 780ti does. I'm not going to bench against you unless you have a comparable rig to mine (i7 6 core and 16 gig RAM). Can't have any big differences like that if the benching is to be fair. But to be honest, TPU's benchmarks from their reviews is enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

Bah..As long as it's GPU-dependant benchmarks,and not Futuremark Vantage..any modern CPU will work.
i.e. Heaven,Valley.*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 17, 2014)

you'll find my score at 16th place here- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you'll find my score at 16th place here- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/



That's a 780 Ti


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> That's a 780 Ti


You'll find me at 24th


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> That's a 780 Ti



780ti is only 2-3% more powerful than the GTX 970 you said you can keep up with. What's the problem? All you have to do is get close, say within 500 points. You don't have to beat me.

edit: My bad, the 780ti is 5-6% faster than a stock 970, I was thinking of the GTX 970 SC ACX when I said 2-3%.



Durvelle27 said:


> You'll find me at 24th



There you go @Schmuckley , Durvelle has a couple 970's and he'll play with you.


----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2014)

@Schmuckley Surely you don't think that a HD 7950 performs close to a GTX 970. Even the OC won't take you to that level of performance and you can OC a 970 too.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea a HD 7950 is a fine card but its not an 970 in the performance realm.  Its closest competitor is the GTX 670 (GTX 760ti OEM) or the GTX 760 (Which it beats) but it is definitely not up to an GTX 970 which is right around an R9 290X or a GTX 980.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

indeed.It (7950) can meet gtx970 @ stock when the 7950 is Oc'd..
..but that gtx 970 OCs too 
PS:I said 770


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 17, 2014)

64K said:


> @Schmuckley Surely you don't think that a HD 7950 performs close to a GTX 970. Even the OC won't take you to that level of performance and you can OC a 970 too.


If that was the case my 1300MHz HD 7970 should beat a 970 lol


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

Geez.. If Schmuckley is right about his 7950, then should I get back by old GT220, overclock it to hell and make it keep up with my GTX660?


----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Geez.. If Schmuckley is right about his 7950, then should I get back by old GT220, overclock it to hell and make it keep up with my GTX660?



Don't melt that GT 220 Lightbulbie.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> indeed.It (7950) can meet gtx970 @ stock when the 7950 is Oc'd..
> ..but that gtx 970 OCs too



I want to see it.



Schmuckley said:


> PS:I said 770



You also said the 970, which is what I called bullshit on. The GTX 770 is a rebadged GTX 680 with higher clock speeds. A GHZ edition 7970 is just a bit faster than the GTX 680, and is generally a better OC'er. The 7950 is generally capable of OC'ing higher than the 7970, and thus becomes a faster card. So yes, with your high OC, I can believe it at least keeping up with a GTX 770, if not beating it.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> You also said the 970, which is what I called bullshit on. The GTX 770 is a rebadged GTX 680 with higher clock speeds. A GHZ edition 7970 is just a bit faster than the GTX 680, and is generally a better OC'er. The 7950 is generally capable of OC'ing higher than the 7970, and thus becomes a faster card. So yes, with your high OC, I can believe it at least keeping up with a GTX 770, if not beating it.



That's the only claim I made.To elaborate:The 7950 @ daily clocks gets 10fps more than gtx 770 maxed out.

for the 970 deal..We were using Valley with ultra HD preset or whatever.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 17, 2014)

> That's the only claim I made.To elaborate:The 7950 @ daily clocks gets 10fps more than gtx 770 maxed out.
> 
> for the 970 deal..We were using Valley with ultra HD preset or whatever.


I gotta see proof of this...

No chance in valley unless the 970 was borked.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2014)

As much as I would love to see a 7950 cooled with liquid helium, running 2 VRM daughterboards and powered by a 1600W PSU (Whilst simultaneously cutting the power to the entire Eastern Seaboard), just so it can beat out a GTX 970 at boost clocks, I can't help but notice the OP has already purchased his shiny new hardware, so it's almost a moot point. By all means, create a new thread. I'd be interested in the figures too. Stay on topic in the mean time


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 17, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> That's the only claim I made.To elaborate:The 7950 @ daily clocks gets 10fps more than gtx 770 maxed out.
> 
> for the 970 deal..We were using Valley with ultra HD preset or whatever.



Daily clocks is a matter of opinion. Would you call my 780ti running at 1250/1750 daily clocks? I do. The highest scoring GTX 770 in the Valley thread hit 2953, the highest scoring 7950 got 2503 (that 7950 was clocked at 1225/1750, much higher than yours), lowest GTX 970 score is 3048.

Like I said, I want to see it.  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-valley-benchmark-scores.183712/


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

Soooo OP. Get your new stuff yet?


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> To the OP, jormungand: I know that schmuckley is supposedly trying to spread "knowledge" to you regarding your build, but all I can say is take his "knowledge" with a grain of salt and just be happy with what you've chosen - which is great for the budget you set yourself - and don't second guess yourself or the choices you made for your particular build.
> 
> Be happy with it and rock out whatever you have planned for your build!


Im really happy man!!! i ask for advises like everyone here but im not a freshman building pc, i read a lot of reviews here and other forums.He can have his personal opinión about the gtx770 and the psu i choosed, but i know that the gtx770 is a great gpu for what i paid, and the psu was recommended by BarbaricSoul and me personally read all reviews at newegg even knowing is not so reliable source but i dont think is a bad choice. i cannot ask more for a $800 budget or the real $866 i paid for my pc less 70 on mails in rebate. My last rig was a 2500k/ asus genez68/GA/WF3 gtx670, but i had to sell it for personal reasons. So im really glad ive got this rig wich is better IMO.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Soooo OP. Get your new stuff yet?


im waiting lol i ordered on friday at 10-11pm / 4-7 bussiness days, i think it should be coming at the end of the week with a Little luck. I live right now in Miami florida, so i dont know how much it will take the delivery.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Im really happy man!!! i ask for advises like everyone here but im not a freshman building pc, i read a lot of reviews here and other forums.He can have his personal opinión about the gtx770 and the psu i choosed, but i know that the gtx770 is a great gpu for what i paid, and the psu was recommended by BarbaricSoul and me personally read all reviews at newegg even knowing is not so reliable source but i dont think is a bad choice. i cannot ask more for a $800 budget or the real $866 i paid for my pc less 70 on mails in rebate. My last rig was a 2500k/ asus genez68/GA/WF3 gtx760, but i had to sell it for personal reasons. So im really glad ive got this rig wich is better IMO.


A lot of times you have to go with your gut, a lot of us have varying levels of opinions generated by different results and websites (Or personal) and it can sometimes come down to very small differences.  You should be fine for years to come at 1080p and when that day comes you can always grab a new GPU down the line!

Though I am sad to hear you had to get rid of your 2500K build, Sandy-Bridge unlocked chips are still excellent for gamers as a 2500K overclocked to 4.5+ghz will run any game ultra still.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 17, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Im really happy man!!! i ask for advises like everyone here but im not a freshman building pc, i read a lot of reviews here and other forums.He can have his personal opinión about the gtx770 and the psu i choosed, but i know that the gtx770 is a great gpu for what i paid, and the psu was recommended by BarbaricSoul and me personally read all reviews at newegg even knowing is not so reliable source but i dont think is a bad choice. i cannot ask more for a $800 budget or the real $866 i paid for my pc less 70 on mails in rebate. My last rig was a 2500k/ asus genez68/GA/WF3 gtx760, but i had to sell it for personal reasons. So im really glad ive got this rig wich is better IMO.



Glad to hear it! And when it comes down to it, the ONLY thing that matters is if you're happy.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> A lot of times you have to go with your gut, a lot of us have varying levels of opinions generated by different results and websites (Or personal) and it can sometimes come down to very small differences.  You should be fine for years to come at 1080p and when that day comes you can always grab a new GPU down the line!
> 
> Though I am sad to hear you had to get rid of your 2500K build, Sandy-Bridge unlocked chips are still excellent for gamers as a 2500K overclocked to 4.5+ghz will run any game ultra still.


i know dude, i loved my 2500k and that mobo, and my gtx670 by the way. But i had to sell to pay all the tickets for traveling. I had no option, but now i bought an 8 core from AMd who some says its better for decoding/transcoding all the ... coding stuff than for gaming as Intel does, but it really suits the need for a gamer like me. Pair with a GTX770 is better option i think than a i5 with a gtx760 like i was planning or a Fx6300+gtx760.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2014)

ill be posting a picture of everything once i get it.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeeess we must see the beast when it is done.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Yeeess we must see the beast when it is done.


RFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 18, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Daily clocks is a matter of opinion. Would you call my 780ti running at 1250/1750 daily clocks? I do. The highest scoring GTX 770 in the Valley thread hit 2953, the highest scoring 7950 got 2503 (that 7950 was clocked at 1225/1750, much higher than yours), lowest GTX 970 score is 3048.
> 
> Like I said, I want to see it.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-valley-benchmark-scores.183712/



Well..after trying.. I was wrong.
The 7950 gets 10 fps more in OpenGL but NOT dx11
It's  scoring about 2500? in Valley ..
I was wrong..yes..it got more in OpenGL bench..but NOT dx11 where it counts.
I apologize.
Both cards will run any game on highest settings.
It wouldn't amaze me if that 2900-ish score had some LOD involved.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2014)

> Both cards will run any game on highest settings.


You may want to stop when you are.. ahead.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 18, 2014)

aye..I was wrong ,and I admitted I was wrong.You got summin more to say?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2014)

Well.. It took a while for you to stop typing and start reading. @EarthDog is right, though I'd see it as you admitted you were wrong. Empty threats aren't the way to go.

@jormungand Keep us updated! Maybe start a build log? Who knows.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 18, 2014)

I will watch this! Yes pics!


----------



## jormungand (Nov 18, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Well.. It took a while for you to stop typing and start reading. @EarthDog is right, though I'd see it as you admitted you were wrong. Empty threats aren't the way to go.
> 
> @jormungand Keep us updated! Maybe start a build log? Who knows.


i will as soon i got my stuff. Start a build log?? what you mean ??? By the way, nice avatar , my son loves that movies and me personally love the 2nd part.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> aye..I was wrong ,and I admitted I was wrong.You got summin more to say?


You did admit you were wrong, then posted up something else that needed corrected (7950 can run all titles out at full tilt). It can "run" any game on its highest settings, but will the FPS be playable? Not on several titles...the 7950 is more than serviceable at 1080p, but it can't run everything cranked. So yeah, I had 'sommin' more to say (correcting). 



Build log is a thread that shows your parts then all put together jormungand.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2014)

@jormungand a build log is where you take pictures of the assembly of your computer and post a thread about it here for us to see


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 18, 2014)

jormungand said:


> i know dude, i loved my 2500k and that mobo, and my gtx670 by the way. But i had to sell to pay all the tickets for traveling. I had no option, but now i bought an 8 core from AMd who some says its better for decoding/transcoding all the ... coding stuff than for gaming as Intel does, but it really suits the need for a gamer like me. Pair with a GTX770 is better option i think than a i5 with a gtx760 like i was planning or a Fx6300+gtx760.


Well encoding like for example Adobe loves extra cores and will benefit greatly from having 8 cores over having just 4 cores (or 4 cores 8 threads) which is where you get a nice bonus with that chip while still having good gaming horsepower to boot.  Intel do a better job at core to core performance which is better for gaming most of the time but recently even at about 4.5ghz on tests the difference in FPS minus a few exceptions is within 5 FPS average so its not much to worry honestly.


jormungand said:


> i will as soon i got my stuff. Start a build log?? what you mean ??? By the way, nice avatar , my son loves that movies and me personally love the 2nd part.


Just post some pics of what your doing while building it is what they mean.  It shows your process and how things come to fruition.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2014)

jormungand said:


> i will as soon i got my stuff. Start a build log?? what you mean ??? By the way, nice avatar , my son loves that movies and me personally love the 2nd part.


It's like.. A picture book of progress when you're building your desktop. Like a picture of all the boxes together, then the board in the case, then everything but the wiring, then the wiring and a few to show off how sexy it is.

Also I have both movies downloaded and I can't tell you how many times I've watched them.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 18, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> It's like.. A picture book of progress when you're building your desktop. Like a picture of all the boxes together, then the board in the case, then everything but the wiring, then the wiring and a few to show off how sexy it is.
> 
> Also I have both movies downloaded and I can't tell you how many times I've watched them.


Lol i bet you no more times than my son.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Lol i bet you no more times than my son.


The first one I've seen 20-30 times, and the second I think I'm on 6-7 times. Though my baby sister has seen The Croods probably closer to 100 times...


----------



## jormungand (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok thats what i was thinking when i said i was going to post the pics. So i was in the right direction. Where do i start that thread so? When i get my parts of course.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 19, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Ok thats what i was thinking when i said i was going to post the pics. So i was in the right direction. Where do i start that thread so? When i get my parts of course.



i would think here 
*General Hardware 
[URL='http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/system-builders-advice.61/']System Builder's Advice
[/URL]*


----------



## jormungand (Nov 20, 2014)

The case and the monitor came yesterday but unfortunality the came with a black dead pixel, im considering send it back and have my money back and then grab a new monitor in a near store. What do you think guys??? Parts are arriving tomorrow


----------



## Toothless (Nov 20, 2014)

jormungand said:


> The case and the monitor came yesterday but unfortunality the came with a black dead pixel, im considering send it back and have my money back and then grab a new monitor in a near store. What do you think guys??? Parts are arriving tomorrow


RMA.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 20, 2014)

i thought that but the simple idea of waiting for the money to be refund drives me crazy.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

For the ones asking for pictures, i received the rest yesterday. I need to work more on the cable management cuz is really tight. Thinking about a cooler ????? thx to all again. ah, i forgot , the card came witha free backplate , welllll ive got a beautiful gpu.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Yeeess we must see the beast when it is done.


Here you have your pics lol. Its not a beast although but runs smoothly BF4 and titanfall.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks great! The cables don't look bad either.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Looks great! The cables don't look bad either.


when i was going to bed and put it out my headphones i listened a coil whine coming from the psu . uffffff  ill be RMA asap the psu today. i think it came defective or like Schmuckley said bad quality PSU. + 1 on that one Schmuckley, too bad was me, and now i have to wait for the refund if it posible.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

I buying from local store today at tigerdirect plz advise on a good psu. Budget $100. I will make seppuku today myself. That defective psu put me in a bad mood cuz the rma costs $17. So newegg wins anyway. Thanks guys plz answer fast if you can.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028


Yep whats up with that? Thats the psu i bought.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

I will buying at the store on tigerdirect no more newegg now lol


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, I've never used TD so lemme see what I can find on there.

EDIT: Never heard of Ultra but this is pretty big on the site.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276567&Sku=ULT-LSP750


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Well, I've never used TD so lemme see what I can find on there.
> 
> EDIT: Never heard of Ultra but this is pretty big on the site.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276567&Sku=ULT-LSP750


uhmmm ithink i will go with something like antec evga or xfx this time
what you think??


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2014)

jormungand said:


> uhmmm ithink i will go with something like antec evga or xfx this time
> what you think??


I'd say one of the better EVGAs or Seasonics. I have a Raidmax 530w and have had no issues with it but to each their own.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's an Antec TruePower 550w 80 Plus Gold for $105: 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7813666&CatId=4324 

Here's an XFX XTR 650w 80 Plus Gold Full Modular PSU for $79 after rebates: 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8890263


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 24, 2014)

Actually @jormungand , Corsair makes really good PSUs. Infact, Corsair PSU's are the most recommended PSUs on the market. But nothing is perfect. I would just RMA the CX600 and use the replacement. While coil whine is aggravating as hell, it doesn't mean the device is about to fail. Just bad luck of the draw with the PSU you got.

Why is newegg charging you for to return the PSU? Never heard of them doing that. Infact, newegg is the most used and popular etailer in the US. This is not typical of them. But if you want a recommendation for another brand, http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-110b10750vr


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Actually @jormungand , Corsair makes really good PSUs. Infact, Corsair PSU's are the most recommended PSUs on the market. But nothing is perfect. I would just RMA the CX600 and use the replacement. While coil whine is aggravating as hell, it doesn't mean the device is about to fail. Just bad luck of the draw with the PSU you got.
> 
> Why is newegg charging you for to return the PSU? Never heard of them doing that. Infact, newegg is the most used and popular etailer in the US. This is not typical of them. But if you want a recommendation for another brand, http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-110b10750vr



CX600's seem to have a little more negative feedback than some of the others in that series (CX500's and CX600M seem to hold up a little better/less complaints). This may just be a bad batch of those models- may be better to check with Corsair direct on that one.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 24, 2014)

Agreed with both points above. Next to Seasonic, Corsair makes some of the best PSUs out there. 

You may have just got a dud, jormungand. I would just return it to newegg for a replacement. Couldn't hurt to try, at least.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 25, 2014)

Corsai Ax/Axi series are quality. So was their old HX series. Cx are serviceable, tx was fine as well. Their rm series are solid as well. 

Seasonic g series is their low end line so to speak and it sits with corsair rm.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2014)

With the x99 chipset debacle im unsure



BarbaricSoul said:


> Actually @jormungand , Corsair makes really good PSUs. Infact, Corsair PSU's are the most recommended PSUs on the market. But nothing is perfect. I would just RMA the CX600 and use the replacement. While coil whine is aggravating as hell, it doesn't mean the device is about to fail. Just bad luck of the draw with the PSU you got.
> 
> Why is newegg charging you for to return the PSU? Never heard of them doing that. Infact, newegg is the most used and popular etailer in the US. This is not typical of them. But if you want a recommendation for another brand, http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-110b10750vr


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok but...what's that issue got to do with jormungand's build?


----------



## jormungand (Nov 25, 2014)

This is the final build guys i dont know if i choose well on thermaltake but is doing the job. I already did the rma for refund. Couldnt wait more time. Norton ty man the 212 evo has 1mm free from sidepanel lol.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 25, 2014)

Well thanks everyone i hope that if i talk about my rig ever again is to say good things and not bad  ones. For everybody here and people who read this thread , yes!! you can put a 212 in a rosewill challenger cas it will fit as you see in the pictures.  im enjoying BF4,Titanfall and my beloved Dota 2 thanks to you guysss!!!.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 25, 2014)

Awesome! Happy gaming to you!


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice build log!


----------



## krusha03 (Nov 26, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Well thanks everyone i hope that if i talk about my rig ever again is to say good things and not bad  ones. For everybody here and people who read this thread , yes!! you can put a 212 in a rosewill challenger cas it will fit as you see in the pictures.  im enjoying BF4,Titanfall and my beloved Dota 2 thanks to you guysss!!!.



One think to keep in mind is if you plan to overclock that 8350 (and you should  ) having a fan blowing on the VRM heatsink is recommended. What i have done in my system is stuck a ram cooler between the cpu heatsink and the exhaust fan that blows directly on the vrms and it improved my socket temperatures considerably


----------

